

Lambda Nights: Learn Functional Programming by writing a simple compiler - adamnemecek
http://lambda-nights.com/

======
marvel_boy
Great! Will the page be updated with new content or is just an announcement of
next Lambda Nights?

~~~
nateburgers
Author Here: text and video sessions for the website go up one week after the
session at UB. Lambda Nights will continue to have an update every week for
the next couple of months.

------
heathermiller
What continent is "Davis 338B" on? Maybe it'd be good to include a bit more
location info if this is an event that's being announced?

~~~
kd0amg
Looks like University at Buffalo (USA). Maybe farther than you want to swim.

------
d-equivalence
thank you from the bottom of my heart! I was wishing for that not only a week
ago! Please keep it up!

